# Milledgeville, GA: Free AKC German Shepherd - F



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Wasn't this girl posted on here at one time already? I know she's been on Craigslist before, and they were asking an adoption fee for her. 

------------------
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/1010529912.html 

We have a 14 month old spayed female AKC Shepherd with papers that needs a good home. We are not able to keep her anymore.She comes with her own collapsable crate. She is crate trained and housebroken. Can be indoor or outdoor dog. She is up to date on her shots, on heartguard and Frontline. There is no rehoming fee for her. 

Please call for more information 
478-363-2063 

(There is a picture in the ad)


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Wondering if she is too much of a bored outside dog and being destructive. She looks sweet. Hope she finds a home soon!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I do remember there being a "quirk" with her either it being destructive or an "outside dog." (Though her ad now says crate trained/housebroken).


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------

